# Shell Premium Diesel Fuel



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm up here in Canada and became aware that certain Shell stations in Canada sell premium diesel fuel.
Its called V-Power. I decided to give it a try (8 cents a liter more). I'm just a few km's into the tank so I will post 
at a later date with my impressions.However I did notice something interesting. There was a regular diesel pump next to the premium one
and on it there was a note stating "may contain up to 5% biodiesel". That is the first time I have seen that statement on any diesel
pump and I have tried Esso,CO-OP,Husky Max. Does anyone know anything about this as in is this the norm for regular diesel or just a 
Shell thing?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Sold coast-to-coast in Canada at select Shell stations. Also being test-marketed in Washington State as Shell Diesel FIT. 

It's the only diesel that I use. 

More here:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...al-discussion/46257-shell-v-power-diesel.html


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I tried it, did nothing for power or fuel mileage.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I live in Wisconsin and at Kwik Trip stations there is a "premium" diesel also. It runs a few cents more than regular diesel. As far as I know, the premium here just means it has anti-gel added for cold weather.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I used shell diesel over the weekend, not sure if it was premium and had a little 175 mile road trip at about 65 mph and 55 degrees on half the trip no ac and 76 degrees on the other half with some ac and got 53 mpg so I was quite happy with that, may start to use that all the time. it was 1.95 a gallon


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

In my experience the Shell V-Power Diesel causes the engine to run a little smoother and a little quieter. But I haven't noticed anything related to power or fuel economy.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Yeah, no better economy means I leave it alone.


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

Mine seems a bit smoother and is definitely quieter. More of a concern is that they use biodiesel in the regular stuff.
Anyone know if the others do the same?


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

Many stations use biodiesel in their diesel fuel mix. I do think it is required to list a % on the pump label. The Cruze Diesel is rated for up to 20% bio if I remember correctly so anything up to there should be fine especially if you are burning it not just letting it sit in the tank for long enough to go bad. Some states have even mandated certain percentages of bio in all diesel fuel sold in the state. Honestly unless you are driving a Common Rail VW TDI with a highly sensitive fuel system I would not worry about it at all.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

The Cruze is rated for up to and including 20% biodiesel blends. We don't have any types of biodiesel here in NJ.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

In Australia, the Shell V-Power, and other premium diesel fuels, only have extra perfumes and detergents in them, they don't have a higher cetane rating or anything that has been demonstrated to have an effect on the performance or lifetime of the vehicle.

I wouldn't waste the money, just buying distillate from a servo that goes through it so fast it doesn't get mouldy is the best bet!


----------

